# homelite zr series weed trimmer(gas)



## mikeinmaine (Jul 4, 2008)

hi all...
just found your forum and hoping you can help identify the trimmer. my dad gave it to me as he was about to give it flying lessons and i have used it for a while until recently.

the carb settings seem to be fudged bad...dad took the plastic thingies off the setting screws , so if i am lucky enuff to get it set so it will run , it just viberates the settings off so i have to start all over. this is prob no. 1

problem no. 2... i think dad gave it sliding lessons a few times as the only numbers can make out for the model no. are: ut and the 4 last digits of 919A... can someone help with these issues? this trimmer is like new and runs good when i can get it started.

dad had taken the string fixture off , and put a saw blade on , and then the thing wouldnt start.i took the blade off and went back to the string and it ran fine, just no plastic things to lock in the needle settings.

thank you, mike:freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The plastic caps on the adjustment screws are there to limit the adjustments available to the carburetor and not to hold the screws in place. If the screws are loose enough to move while the engine is running then you may need to replace the carburetor. The adjustment screws should have a snug fit and should not move too easily.

You might try searching on the Homelite site and see if you can identify your unit with the info you have, but there may be several units close to your ID numbers and you may have to look at several IPL's to identify yours.

If you only need carburetor parts, there should be numbers on the carburetor that will guide you to the parts you need.

Good Luck.


----------



## mikeinmaine (Jul 4, 2008)

thank you 30yeartech.


----------

